# Your Experience with Having Multiple Cats



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Our house has only ever been a one cat household, but I am getting closer to possibly being allowed to adopt a kitten. In the meantime, I would like to here your experiences with having multiple cats. I want to be able to here opinions on it, so I can share them with my parents. 

So here's a little bit of background:

We adopted Cherry back in January 2011 when she was 7 months old. At the shelter she lived in a room with other cats. They weren't kept in cages. She seemed to have no issues then with the cats that lived there and I think she came from a pretty big litter(she was named 'Happy' after the dwarf, so I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess there were 7 of them, even if there weren't, I do know she had a few siblings there). She is now 4 years old and is quite rambunctious. If she isn't sleeping, she's playing or causing mischief. I feel like she would benefit from having a playmate. She likes to run around and that's not always something I have time for. 

Personality wise, I think she would get along well with another cat. Our previous cat would fight strays through the windows and it was very obvious that she would not do well with another cat. Cherry, on the other hand, is pretty mellow. She has seen strays outside, but generally ignores them. She's not much of a fighter.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

You can never be sure how your cat will react to a new cat in their territory. IMO with enough patience and time invested any cat will benefit from having a playmate. Be prepared to have your new cat isolated for up to a few months in their "safe room" while you slowly introduce the two- you'll have to move at their pace. But it sounds like Cherry would do well with another cat, especially if she is still so playful at 4. You might want to look for another cat that's a little older but still rambunctious, bonus points if the shelter can vouch that they're good with other cats.

We just added our second almost 2 months ago and love it  good luck!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow lived in the shelter n a room with lots of other cats. He didn't seem to mind them. For 3 or 4 years he would sit in my window and talk to the c ats outside who walked by. I thought getting him a little buddy would be awesome for him and he's be so happy to have company.

*NOT*!!!!

He hated Shepherd Book for YEARS. It took almost 3 full years for him to accept him and seem to actually enjoy his company.

Neelix seems to be integrating a bit better than Book, but I think that's the difference in their personalities. Neelix is a LOT more respectful of MowMow's space than Book ever was.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

sheiladoreen said:


> You can never be sure how your cat will react to a new cat in their territory. IMO with enough patience and time invested any cat will benefit from having a playmate. Be prepared to have your new cat isolated for up to a few months in their "safe room" while you slowly introduce the two- you'll have to move at their pace. But it sounds like Cherry would do well with another cat, especially if she is still so playful at 4. You might want to look for another cat that's a little older but still rambunctious, bonus points if the shelter can vouch that they're good with other cats.
> 
> We just added our second almost 2 months ago and love it  good luck!


I'm very ready for spending time isolating and introducing them. 


I'm not sure if we would be getting an older kitten though. It might be at least 4 months old (which I guess is older) because the shelter doesn't allow kittens younger than that to be adopted alone. They might allow us to get a younger one because Cherry is still pretty playful, but I'm not sure. My dad wants to get a younger one so it would be easier to introduce into the house with the dog and cat. Honestly, I'd be up for any age as long as I get a cat.  If they allow it, I'll look more into the best age. I was thinking an older kitten would be better.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

While I strongly believe that single cats are fine and happy and absolutely thrive, Cherry does sound like she might like a playmate. I would choose a cat 6-9 months old (not large enough to be a threat).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

There are pros and cons to getting more cats. 
The pros include having more than one to play with, snuggle with, adore you or you adore them or both. I have 5 at home. I almost never have an empty lap for long. 

One of the cons is the expense of possible medical issues and daily feeding, not to mention vaccinations and routine things like city license, toys etc. In short plan on an additional $50/month per animal you adopt. That may sound ridiculously high to some, but just wait until that one emergency vet trip and you will be glad you put money aside.

That is just one for each side of the checklist of pros and cons. I'm sure others will chime in. 7 months old is very much a baby so now that cherry is a full fledged adult, you will need to do a slow introduction with a new cat but I have found that adults are more accepting of kittens (except my Maddie and Lacey).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Read through some of the threads about introduction problems in this Behavior forum and see how much you would put up with and you'd be willing to go through to make it work. I've had to rehome two cats in the past and I never want to go through that heartbreak again. I'm leaving my home the way it is for *good*. Cinderella and Cleo never became friends, even after three years, but they didn't fight, either, just stayed frienemies.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's impossible to say how each individual cat will do with another cat, it can come down to the cat you select. Even cats that usually are ok with other cat may not get along with certain cats. Also remember that a shelter is not a natural environment for a cat, similar to how a cat sanctuary has hundreds of cats and not a lot of fighting all things considered... once a cat is in a home and it's "theirs" and they are set in their ways, things can change. If you don't have time for one cat and its play needs, be prepared for two, but both of which not getting along. Get a cat for you, not for your cat. 

My experience with multiple cats is it's a pain. Jasper doesn't have a mean bone in his body and wants to be friends with both Zoey and Blacky but they are not happy with this notion. Blacky will tolerate him better than she did at first, there isn't as much hissing, charging, and swatting as there was for the first year plus, she also will be in the same room as him now (rarely even on the same bed!), but she wants nothing to do with him. 

Blacky still won't tolerate Zoey but it's toned down somewhat, and it's mutual for Zoey, they're meaner/more territorial to one another than they are to Jasper.

Zoey will share a bed just a few feet from Jasper, but she will also hiss and growl and swat at him at other times around the house (his defence is usually just to lay down and ignore her when this happens). I'm never sure when they're running around together at night if it's playing or fighting, it usually ends with Zoey growling and walking away. The fur never flies in the house though, so I'll have to settle for that.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I agree that you never know how a cat will respond to a newcomer. It depends on the two different personalities. I've had good and bad experiences. It takes a lot of patience. And time...something you say you don't have much of. 

Also understand that it will change your relationship with Cherry...maybe only short term, maybe permanently. So you have to decide whether that is something you're willing to risk.

Suggested reading: Cat vs Cat by Pam Johnson Bennett. It's all about the interactions in multi-cat households.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> Also understand that it will change your relationship with Cherry...maybe only short term, maybe permanently. So you have to decide whether that is something you're willing to risk.


This is very true. When we got our 2nd cat, our resident cat's personality changed drastically. He went from loving attention and being nauseatingly social to a cat that sat across the room and stared at you. He stopped vocalizing, asking for pets and cuddling. 

He has rebounded for the most part, but both cats don't need us as much as they used to. They prefer playing with each other to interactive play with us and don't sleep on our bed as they snuggle together downstairs. You should be prepared for your relationship to change with Cherry.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree Doodlebug. MowMow was a very different cat after Book came to the house. I remember being in tears (and probably posting on here) how he was sudddenly hissing at me when I was petting him... and it broke my heart. I took it very personally and thought he was mad at me and hated me now that Book was there....

He eventually came around... but it took over 2 years for it to happen....


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I think my house would feel pretty empty without at least 2 cats. We've always had 2+ at a time, with the exception of a period of about a year after Spunky passed away when Fraidy was an only cat. She didn't mind being the only cat, but she was 21 by then, and spent most of her time sleeping. She certainly wasn't tearing around the house wanting to play, and we didn't ever consider getting another cat-buddy for her, considering her age, and the stress that would have put her through. 

We currently have 7, one of which is a foster, but seeing as she's been integrated with my other 6, we do, in effect, have 7 cats. Every cat you add to the mix changes the dynamics a bit, so it's interesting having so many. 

Age is often a consideration when choosing to add a cat because it can influence the speed and ease with which integration is accomplished. Kittens tend to be less threatening than another adult cat, but can also cause problems if they're a lot more active than your current kitty, particularly if the older kitty is quite a lot older or not very playful. My cats cover a wide range of ages:

Galileo = 15 (best guess)
Dante = 11
Cosette = 6
Autumn = 4
Choco-cat = 4
Ramona = 2
Poe = 1

It works for us, probably _because_ there are so many cats in the house: The bratty younger cats play together without involving the less playful or less physically able cats. Age hasn't ever really been a consideration for me when acquiring cats--mostly because, with the exception of Galileo whom we adopted as an adult from Animal Services, all of my cats have just shown up at the right place and time; but, if I were specifically looking to adopt another cat, I would be more focused on finding a cat with a compatible personality than one that was a specific age. If you can find a cat that fits both criteria, even better!

In my experience, there are very few cats that can't learn to at least co-exist with another cat; I've only ever encountered a couple of cats that legitimately could not tolerate _any_ other cat. However, there are cats that don't get along with _specific_ other cats, and that tends to be the result of clashing personalities and/or improper introduction. I'd be lying if I said there were no cat politics in my house; specifically, Autumn is a bit of a bully towards other female cats and feels the need to "haze" any new comer that joins the family--she's recently redirected her bullying from Choco-cat, now that Poe is living with us. Autumn isn't really aggressive, but she will hiss at and chase some of my other female cats, and she does occasionally swat at them when she's running them off. Autumn wouldn't chase the other cats if they didn't run from her though; she's a bit of a bully, but she's not really looking for a fight. And, Autumn's bullying isn't a constant thing, some days she behaves herself quite well around Poe. For the most part, all of my cats get along. They might not all be best friends, but they all peacefully co-exist.

Photographic evidence and video proof of peaceful co-existence!

Emily @dt8thd | Websta (Webstagram)

Emily @dt8thd | Websta (Webstagram)

Autumn is the only cat absent in the video, but she's the little tortie front and centre in the photo.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oceanmist,
Dt8,I'm with you as well!
I certainly never "planned" on the number I have now!!
Of the last three to find their home with us, only one of them was planned for, and that was Midnight, my little "shack cat" that kept me company at work!
The other two were "dumpees" at work...
So I already had seven at home, Midnight was going to be #8...and I knew she'd fit right in...
The other two threw me a curve! I couldn't leave them at work, you could tell, neither one had any street smarts, and it turned out, the white, blue eyed girl, was deaf...
The other one, a bob tailed boy, was a lover, and it was winter time...
So home they came, no one was looking for them, they weren't chipped...
I had PLANNED on re-homing those two...but...they had already made themselves right at home here and managed to fit in with the rest...
The biggest hurdle has been the little deaf girl, Snowflake, she likes to hiss and swat first, then ask questions later!! But as time has gone on, 7 months now, even she is relaxing finally...

The key, is taking the time for proper introductions and not ignoring the cat/cats that were there first...
Consider the "Catitude" of the cat you now have, Age, Playfulness, Confident, or Shy/Fraidy cat, Lap lander or Independent...
This will help you narrow down potential adoptees...

With cats, it can really go either way!
Many problems can be headed off early, with good introductions!
Will cats be bonded to one another? 
Maybe YES, maybe NO, but they certainly can learn to "get along" and tolerate each other!
Good Luck whatever you decide!
Sharon


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for all the responses! I'll look more at the other threads and links.



Carmel said:


> If you don't have time for one cat and its play needs, be prepared for two, but both of which not getting along. Get a cat for you, not for your cat.





doodlebug said:


> I agree that you never know how a cat will respond to a newcomer. It depends on the two different personalities. I've had good and bad experiences. It takes a lot of patience. And time...something you say you don't have much of.


Sorry, I don't think I worded that right. I have plenty of free time, I just don't have the time to chase her around and play that way. We play constantly with feather toys and I will throw things for her to chase. I just can't always get up and run around with her. 

Time is definitely not an issue here. Even when school starts, I will only be gone for a few hours each day. 

And I am very much wanting to get a cat for me, not just Cherry. lol



Do you guys think it'd be worth trying fostering first to see how things would change? I feel like a short term commitment would be easier to make.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It does depend on the individual cat. Robin's really sociable, but Percy, my orange boy wasn't cool with other cats sharing his space.
I took in another cat, and it was until the other one left. I took in a stray male,and Percy stayed on 1 side of the apartment and left Toby the other.

BUT, he did have an affectionate side. I brought in a stray FEMALE kitten and Percy loved her! He was a big brother to her, playing with her, showing her the ropes, and conspiring with her!


----------



## FarmCatRescue (Aug 15, 2014)

My first cat did OK when I added #2 and #3 (a brother/sister pair), and he spars playfully with the female. However, when I added #4, another male, things got very tense. They get along better now, but they have a very odd relationship. Sometimes they hang out together in the yard, and when they greet each other, they do the head sniff/lick. Other times, #1 (Oscar) starts exhibiting intimidating body language towards #4 (Tux, who's actually bigger), and Tux starts acting very frightened and defensive. Tux runs for one of his safe spots and hides for a while, and things cool off again. They eat side by side with no problem.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Take all the advice you can get here, but ultimately it'll come to down to what you think is best. You know Cherry the best, although like others have said, she might react completely differently to a newcomer. My own Edgar is a very needy and social cat, but when we had an inside-outside cat (Dexter) for about a year, he completely changed. Unfortunately, Dexter disappeared, but at the very least Edgar went back to behaving as he always did.

I'd always had 2+ cats in my household, and outside of Dexter, everyone has gotten along. Edgar is the youngest and I haven't had to deal with introducing him to anyone else other than Dexter, but I imagine it would be a hassle. And here was me thinking he would take to the new kitty the easiest! I also see introductions a lot at the place I volunteer for. They're always bringing in new cats and settling them in the cages. Some take to socializing right away, and some don't. It's all in the individual cat, plus some patience and maybe a little bit of luck that the two of them will click. Fostering first isn't a bad idea, though. You could always foster one you're interested in, and if it works out keep the foster.  Good luck, either way!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

We've been very fortunate. We had Cleo and Sasha (two females) and although they didn't sleep side by side they never fought and respected each other's territories. We then adopted Milo, who is the most good-natured male cat we've ever seen, and the three of them got along fine. Milo knew the girls were "temperamental", but he was so easygoing it was never a problem. 

Cleo went to Kitty Heaven last year, and knowing that would be Sasha's fate soon we recently adopted Toby, a 6 month-old male. Although 17 y/o Sasha wanted nothing to do with him, 8 y/o Milo found a playmate. Toby grooms Milo frequently. 

Sasha went to Kitty heaven a couple of weeks ago, so we now have the two boys. They get along very well, and many times they are both laying in different parts of my lap when I'm on the couch. I think it's just luck of the draw, but it's also knowing how to space out your adoptions and select the right age. Toby is a year old now, so even though he still has a lot of kitten energy he is settling down and proving a good companion for Milo and even playing with him to keep him fit. This is really important with neutered cats as they can put on lots of weight.

The best thing is that Milo doesn't follow me around the way Toby does. Toby is curious about everything and won't give me a moment's peace. They do grow out of that, though.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I order the book that was recommended and it should be here by Friday. 

I think if we got a kitten, it would probably not be a small one. As much as I would like a little baby kitten, our house is not the best place for one. I feel like we would lose it pretty easily. There is one 'room' in the house where I have old furniture piled (no where else for it to go) and there's no way I could easily get in there to find a small kitten. Cherry goes in there, but she comes when called. A bigger kitten would be easier to spot, too. And our stairs are open, so I don't think a small kitten would be able to make it up and down them. There's no way I can keep Cherry confined from the stairs while the kitten grows up without things being very unfair to her.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been a bit disappointed in how my 2 kittens have turned out. Granted it's only been 3 weeks and the first week was spent with them getting to know each other through the door, then seeing each other through the gate. Lily my older kitten has completely changed. Just before Lucy arrived she had settled into being a pretty mellow lap kitten and actually I had second thoughts about the second kitten because I didn't want to change things. Lily is almost 6 months, so about 5 months when Lucy arrived on the scene. 

Lucy was about 3 months when she arrived. She is totally unconcerned with anything Lily is doing. She goes about her business except when the two are chasing each other around the house.

Lily is never affectionate to us now. She just follows Lucy around watching her every move. Never wants to snuggle or get petted. I feel like I've made a big mistake. 

Lucy was also snuggly/affectionate at first but now it's all them. They want nothing to do with us. And sadly they don't seem to care for each other much either. That one day I posted a thread about them both snuggling on my lap, well that has not happened again.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Like everyone else says, it depends. We have two cats, they are the only cats we've ever owned. Neko came first, he was 4 months old when we got him. He was playful, but not with toys, he liked wrestling and playing tag. It was the coolest thing ever to have him chasing me around the house. He was super clingy and free spirited. He'd often throw himself on the floor and roll around. Neko was purchased from a breeder so had only been with his parents and siblings. He was given to us for free because they were having difficulty selling him, so I think he'd been without his sibling for a little while. We owned a large dog when we got Neko and Neko LOVED him, absolutely adored him. Slept curled up against his belly all day every day.

We got Willie two years later, he was 8 weeks old when we brought him home. He came from the same breeder and his last sibling had gone home the day before. He immediately wanted to be Neko's BFF and Neko was not feeling it. We went through the normal period where Neko hated him, hissed when he saw him, etc. So they lived apart for a couple of weeks. But with proper intros they became friends. The best way for us to introduce them was by having Willie occupied playing with a toy and letting Neko watch. Willie was so into playing that Neko could come right up and sniff him and Willie wouldn't even bother looking at him. They and the dog all slept together (Neko wanted to sleep with the dog, Willie wanted to sleep with Neko), the cats groom each other. They would play with each other. They really seem to love each other. But Neko still seemed rather depressed. He stopped being so "free", he was a bit more worried. He stopped asking for attention because if I started to pet him Willie would come over wanting to be pet and Neko would walk away. If I tried to play with Neko Willie would run over to play and Neko would stop and walk away and watch. He didn't like to share. He wasn't nasty and didn't try to guard, but he seemed to be made nervous so would just stop and watch from a few feet away. He almost became aloof with us. It didn't help that about three months after getting Willie our dog died. It took about two years for Neko to return to "normal". It also took some effort on my part, reteaching him to seek out attention. He's still not playful like he was before. Some of it's my fault. I could put Willie away and play with neko every day, but I generally don't. 


So in the long run they get along great (or did, after getting a second dog who's a bit of a reactive jerk at times...like when they try to play or get upset with each other, they've had some relationship issues), they groom, sleep curled up together all day, used to play with each other. But I also think Neko was happier as an only cat living with a dog. Willie on the other hand, I can't see him being any happier on his own. He does not get intimidated by Neko, he's never nervous of him, never gets annoyed by him (not that Neko's ever annoying, Willie has some personal boundary issues and has no qualms about walking right on top of Neko which isn't always appreciated. Neko on the other hand is always respectful). But Willie's also never been an only cat.


I don't regret getting Willie, I mean he's freaking awesome. Showed us a whole different side to cats (and we said that about Neko too, but Willie is something else). I do feel guilty sometimes though. But now I feel more guilty about getting the dog since he's causing more problems. It really comes down to your cat's personality but also how well he meshes with the personality of the new cat. If Willie was more respectful of Neko's space when he's cuddling or playing or was just a more aloof cat in general I don't think we would have seen big changes in Neko. But if I Neko is swatting at a toy Willie will come in and leap on the toy right in front of him, wrecking it for him. If I start petting Neko Willie rushes in front of him and start rubbing me, climbing me, Neko's not going to try to compete with him. But considering how some cats can be together, they really get along great.

And because cuddling animals are cute:


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I think my plan of action would be to first foster a cat to see how things would change. It seems to be one of those things that you don't know until you try and with a foster, I'm not going to be obligated to make a life long commitment. 

I do think with her play style, Cherry could benefit from another cat. She is very into chasing and being chased. Sometimes she teases the dog so he will chase her, but I think his size scares her. I don't think she would be one for attacking either. I've never once seen her use her claws or bite even when the dog won't leave her alone. She'll swat at him, but never with claws out. The only time she's broken skin has been when she accidentally gets me while playing or when she jumps from my arms.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It seems like you're thinking of fostering as a "try before you buy" program. There are exceptions, but basically when you foster you don't get to choose the cat...you get the cat that needs a foster home. So you don't get to choose age, personality, color, sex etc. You get what they give you. Many foster programs won't even allow you to adopt the first cat you foster. Organizations looking for foster homes are typically looking for long term commitments from foster parents, not just until you find a cat you want to adopt.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

G-PEG123 said:


> I've been a bit disappointed in how my 2 kittens have turned out. Granted it's only been 3 weeks and the first week was spent with them getting to know each other through the door, then seeing each other through the gate. Lily my older kitten has completely changed. Just before Lucy arrived she had settled into being a pretty mellow lap kitten and actually I had second thoughts about the second kitten because I didn't want to change things. Lily is almost 6 months, so about 5 months when Lucy arrived on the scene.
> 
> Lucy was about 3 months when she arrived. She is totally unconcerned with anything Lily is doing. She goes about her business except when the two are chasing each other around the house.
> 
> ...


I definitely understand your disappointment, but don't take the cats ignoring you so personally--they're not trying to hurt your feelings, and they don't understand why you're upset, but they _will_ pick up on your feelings. I know that sounds kind of silly--cognitively, we know that cats are cats and don't think like or understand us in the same way that humans understand each other, but it can be a tricky thing to process on an emotional level. 

3 weeks is no time at all--when I introduce a new cat, I _expect_ it to take 6 months, _at the very least_, and really more like a year, for everyone to become 100% used to and comfortable with the new cat dynamic. Granted, I have 7 cats, and kittens are usually more accepting of one another than adults, but that doesn't mean that it won't take some time for things to settle into a comfortable dynamic. Not only that, but kittens are still developing, and, just like human children, they go through fazes, and their personalities change as they mature. Spend time playing with your kittens, both one on one and together; give them lots of attention when they _do_ ask for it; you could even try feeding them a favorite food out of your hand while petting them to establish a link between something positive (a favorite food) and human affection. Incidentally, the food trick is one I use a lot with feral kittens and semi-feral cats because it's a very effective way to establish trust. 

It's impossible to know for sure what the adult personality of a kitten will be like; some cuddly kittens become quite independent as adults, while some loveable lap cats were rambunctious troublemakers with no time for snuggles as kittens. You can, however, improve the odds that your two will eventually pay you a bit more attention by making sure that they are well socialized to people; forming positive associations between humans and good experiences, like play, and food, and affection; and by remaining positive and patient with them while they figure things out.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> It seems like you're thinking of fostering as a "try before you buy" program. There are exceptions, but basically when you foster you don't get to choose the cat...you get the cat that needs a foster home. So you don't get to choose age, personality, color, sex etc. You get what they give you. Many foster programs won't even allow you to adopt the first cat you foster. Organizations looking for foster homes are typically looking for long term commitments from foster parents, not just until you find a cat you want to adopt.


Fostering hasn't been something that I've looked into too extensively. One thing that may end up happening is us fostering until I go away for school (at least 2 years). 

But that is some good information to know. I figured with fostering you'd at least be able to choose age from what cats need a foster home? 

Although the more I think of it, the more I'm not sure it's a good idea. I'd probably get too attached. I'll look more into other options.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

G-PEG123 said:


> I've been a bit disappointed in how my 2 kittens have turned out.


I have two things to say in response to this particular problem:

1. Both my boys went through a phase around that age (6-9m) where they were definitely less snuggly than they had been. Both grew out of it with a little help. So, it's very possible both your girls will grow out of it and become more cuddly with time.

2. This is a less popular opinion I hold...but I don't buy the 'you never know what you're getting with a kitten/they might not be cuddly when they grow up' bit.

IMO a certain amount of handling is mandatory, and I raised all my kittens with that in mind. They don't always enjoy that handling, but they learned they have no choice but to tolerate it and behave themselves. IMO it went a long way to helping them grow out of the un-cuddly phase.

I didn't pin them down and force cuddle them for hours, or anything silly like that, and I also didn't try to cuddle them when they were in play mode. I'd grab a toy and wear them out, then pick them up when they were tired and have a short snuggle, they were not allowed to get up and leave until they had completely relaxed. Usually at that point they were more interested in napping than getting away anyways, so they'd stay with me for a little extra time until they got too warm or wanted a bed to nap in.

Personally, I think a lot of what a kitten becomes depends on how it's raised. I treated my kittens the way I'd treat them as cats, and I calmly and patiently taught them how I expected them to behave. It worked out well with both boys!

*side note* Yes, some things are out of our control. I did get Torri as a kitten and the sassy princess is only cuddly on her terms. However, she got very ill around a year old and between that and Jitzu being a jerk it very seriously affected her socialization (since she was at the tail end of her socialization period and every interaction was negative from her POV). Things beyond our control can definitely happen.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks to both of you for replying. I'm sorry to have derailed your thread ocean mist. It did occur to me to play with them separately. And also, separately they are both more receptive to me. I'll try the food thing also. Any suggestions on what exactly? I free feed them both Orijen cat and kitten and twice a day Wellness kitten. I can't imagine feeding them that out of my hand. Ick!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

G-PEG123 said:


> Thanks to both of you for replying. I'm sorry to have derailed your thread ocean mist. It did occur to me to play with them separately. And also, separately they are both more receptive to me. I'll try the food thing also. Any suggestions on what exactly? I free feed them both Orijen cat and kitten and twice a day Wellness kitten. I can't imagine feeding them that out of my hand. Ick!


Haha, believe it or not, Weruva is the food I most commonly glop into my hand when I'm hand feeding cats for socialization purposes. It's the food that I've found appeals to the most cats, and the semi-ferals are often willing to eat it out of your hand despite being fearful of people _because_ it's so appealing, whereas I've had mixed success with other foods. I've found Wellness Kitten to be quite good for hand feeding to feral kittens too. With semi-ferals, it's important that they come to you to get the food, so the kind of food matters more. For your purposes though, you can use whatever food your girls like best that isn't too gross to put in your hand.


----------

